# Brit Stops



## jann (Apr 19, 2013)

Although we rarely have problems finding anywhere to wild camp, we decided to give Brit Stops a try. It cost £25 for the book and sticker. We have just come back from a couple of weeks in Scotland, We used 4 Brit stops. all good and very welcoming. We also looked at others for future use. The ones we stopped at were farm shops, so we bought a bit of food from each one, but did not feel under pressure to buy.Has anyone else used them. We will certainly try some more in different areas on our other trips.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 19, 2013)

I joined yesterday and got the E-mail today to say it`s been despatched. I`m now waiting for the pack to arrive in the post.

The reason is to try and make this " Hobby " a bit more affordable because the 2 main clubs CC and the C&CC are getting silly with their prices.

We don`t do City Centre car parks or On Street parking so the need for Overnight parking within the main towns and cities is always a problem.

I`ll reserve judgement until we`ve given them a try which  will be from the end of next week ( Scotland ) for 6 weeks or so.

I think the £27 ( £25 + £2 P&P ) is worth a chance and if it doesn`t work out then it`s not too bad.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 19, 2013)

We use Brit Stops as second option in the UK to Wildcamping. So far it has been good but Wild camping options are often better. It depends on your personal tastes and needs. Having said that if we find suitable locations for either or both we shall recommend them.

:drive::drive:


----------



## BrianG (Apr 19, 2013)

jann said:


> Although we rarely have problems finding anywhere to wild camp, we decided to give Brit Stops a try. It cost £25 for the book and sticker. We have just come back from a couple of weeks in Scotland, We used 4 Brit stops. all good and very welcoming. We also looked at others for future use. The ones we stopped at were farm shops, so we bought a bit of food from each one, but did not feel under pressure to buy.Has anyone else used them. We will certainly try some more in different areas on our other trips.



Can I be a bit cheeky and ask if they have anything around Luton ? It's a very difficult area to find anything around there which isn't noisy.  Thanks Brian.


----------



## jann (Apr 20, 2013)

BrianG said:


> Can I be a bit cheeky and ask if they have anything around Luton ? It's a very difficult area to find anything around there which isn't noisy.  Thanks Brian.



Have a look on Brit stops website on the map page. It doesn't name anywhere but the locations are marked


----------



## witzend (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd say their guide is good value for the money as some one has gone to the effort to produce it and contacted these hosts who are offering some good locations. I've been very happy with the one's I've stopped at although I do feel obligated to buy some of the produce offered but it's usually some thing consumable.


----------



## jann (Apr 20, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> Seems to be a pricey guide.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of paying for such info. It should be freely available online or the whole thing's integrity is questionable I'd say.



These are not campsites. A lot of effort has been put into compiling this book. In France and other European countries aires are often free, but it can be easier to find them by purchasing a book.
When you consider the cost of a motorhome, maintaining, insuring and diesel. £25 is a very small price to pay, if you don't like it after one year, don't buy again.


----------



## TWS (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm surprised they haven't brought out a smartphone app for iPhones & iPads and this would save on running & printing costs too and could be updated when a new stay over comes out ! I did ask the chap at Britstops but it wasn't in the pipeline ! I prefer to wild camp not because I'm tight I just like the freedom and peace plus I'm not a fan of power crazy CC wardens telling me what to do every 5 minutes.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just got the Book and the Sticker this morning.

Looks OK and straight away there are 2 or 3 that we will probably use whist up Scotland from next week.

I`m looking at it as another source of locations to Overnight and will use it in conjunction with the POI`s and other spots we know.

I`m fast growing tired of the 2 big clubs as even the CLs and the CSs are getting more expensive as well. 

Some of the Private sites we know are very nice and used to be reasonably priced but are now well in excess of £20 a night and it`s 
not like they are putting any money back into the site because their facilities have gone downhill fast.


----------



## UFO (Apr 20, 2013)

We thought we would try Brit Stops and received the book a week ago. We like the idea of staying at; farm shops, vineyards, breweries, craft / antiques centres, etc., and as these are often off the beaten track are not the sort of places we are likely to pop in and ask 'can we stay the night?', so the guide is potentially useful.

Flicking through the guide the majority of stops are pubs, and as pubs are easy to find and most publicans respond favorably to requests to park overnight, not of much interest.  

I emailed Brit Stops and got a reply which included 'most of our those we meet at motorhome shows are keen to see pubs in the guide, and we know our European members look forward to enjoying the experience of a “pint” in the ambience of a British pub, so pubs will always be a part of the guide' also 'about 60%' are pubs.

We will use some Brit Stops over the next year but before we consider paying for another year we will ask what the proportion of the stops are pubs.


----------



## BrianG (Apr 20, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> Seems to be a pricey guide.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of paying for such info. It should be freely available online or the whole thing's integrity is questionable I'd say.



I don't usually get wound up but you are beginning to annoy me. Do you have anything positive or constructive to offer?  If so I have obviously missed it. Angry, angry angry. Negative negative negative.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 20, 2013)

Picked one up at the Peterborough show today. Yes it's £25 but so what? Steve and Mandy have got off their butts to make life better for us, they've spent time negotiating with hosts putting together a credible publication with a growing database. (There are around 25 locations in Cornwall so they can stuff their "£10 a night campsites"(sic)..). The format is very similar to France Passion so very useable unlike some others. If you don't want one then don't buy it. 
*logs out of Stating The Bleeding Obvious mode*


----------



## Neckender (Apr 21, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> That may be your poor eyesight to blame... Don't read my posts if it bothers you, there is an ignore list...



What do you think of drink driving flip flap.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 21, 2013)

artheytrate said:


> What do you think of drink driving ?





I`ve found that you *Spill Too Much* when you go around corners so i don`t bother..


----------



## Smaug (Apr 21, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> That may be your poor eyesight to blame... Don't read my posts if it bothers you, there is an ignore list...



Is it your ambition to get onto the ignore list of every poster then?


----------

